# fast food pranks



## TC3modena (Apr 23, 2005)

just wondering what are some pranks you guys have done at fast food joints or just any pranks? some i've done is go to a resturant with those complimentary mints, and keep askin a waiter if there for free, like ask them 3 or 4 times, when they start gettin mad, just pick up the whole bowl and walk out. the drive-thru can be fun at mcdonalds, stupid stuff like ask for a cheesburger and say hold the cheese or ask for something like mashed potatoes or sushi. just curse at them a lot and yell and mumble when your in the driv-thru. one time we put a sign on the intercom saying "speaker broken, speak loudly", then we pulled over and just laughed when people were screaming at the intercom, and another time we put a sign sayin"pull up to the 2nd window", the guys inside were like WTF?!? why is everyone ulling up here. theres a few others but thats all i can think of now


----------



## lightning2004 (Jun 25, 2005)

why piss off people who you cant see preparing your food?


----------



## stonecoldsteveostin (Nov 15, 2003)

lightning2004 said:


> why piss off people who you cant see preparing your food?
> 
> 
> 
> ...


haha, smart man right here


----------



## ITsPennywise (May 26, 2005)

lightning2004 said:


> why piss off people who you cant see preparing your food?
> 
> 
> 
> ...


----------



## TC3modena (Apr 23, 2005)

i remembered a few others, order a cheesburger or wutever, and ask if you could get that with no meat, and when they give you your order, take out the burger and open it and be like WTF, why is there no meat? also when they give you your drink, drop it, and if you got the guts, drop it a second time


----------



## lightning2004 (Jun 25, 2005)

TC3modena said:


> i remembered a few others, order a cheesburger or wutever, and ask if you could get that with no meat, and when they give you your order, take out the burger and open it and be like WTF, why is there no meat? also when they give you your drink, drop it, and if you got the guts, drop it a second time
> [snapback]1104122[/snapback]​


its people like you who slow up the line..lol


----------



## TC3modena (Apr 23, 2005)

forgot to mention i did the stuff at mcdonolds wen my friend worked there, but i still occasionally will pull a prank even though he dosnt work there anymore


----------



## C.D. (Jan 31, 2005)

usually when me and my friends go to white castle at like 1 a.m. we will order one little buger in the drive through and then when we get it drive around and order another one. and do that like 10 times. just order one thing at a time.


----------



## lightning2004 (Jun 25, 2005)

C.D. said:


> usually when me and my friends go to white castle at like 1 a.m. we will order one little buger in the drive through and then when we get it drive around and order another one. and do that like 10 times. just order one thing at a time.
> [snapback]1104208[/snapback]​


----------



## johndeere (Jul 21, 2004)

Well not fast food but walmart, My stepdaughter and her cousin were opening up disposable cameras and taking peoples pics. I chewed there asses out and had to walk away from them so they did not see me laugh. It was pretty funny.


----------



## TC3modena (Apr 23, 2005)

lightning2004 said:


> why piss off people who you cant see preparing your food?
> 
> 
> 
> ...


looks like the old farts are on tonite


----------



## TC3modena (Apr 23, 2005)

also ask them stupid questions like about nutritional value(if there is any in mcdonalds foods) how the foods prepared, or what part of the animal does it come from


----------



## eL ChiNo LoCo (Apr 16, 2004)

Lmfao! WOW those were so f*cking funny! I loved the one about dropping the soda!


----------



## TC3modena (Apr 23, 2005)

eL ChiNo LoCo said:


> Lmfao! WOW those were so f*cking funny! I loved the one about dropping the soda!
> [snapback]1104426[/snapback]​


thank you eL ChiNo LoCo, nice to see some1 has a sense of humor and isnt soo uptight :laugh:


----------



## eL ChiNo LoCo (Apr 16, 2004)

Yeah I got a sense of humor till it happens to me haha. Im gonna go do the sign one tomorrow lmao.


----------



## TC3modena (Apr 23, 2005)

eL ChiNo LoCo said:


> Yeah I got a sense of humor till it happens to me haha. Im gonna go do the sign one tomorrow lmao.
> [snapback]1104433[/snapback]​


yea the sign one was my favorite :laugh:


----------



## taylorhedrich (Mar 2, 2005)

eL ChiNo LoCo said:


> Yeah I got a sense of humor till it happens to me haha. Im gonna go do the sign one tomorrow lmao.
> [snapback]1104433[/snapback]​


Ha Ha, I got a kick outta that one too. I think posting a sign saying "the speaker is broken so yell" would be the funniest.







The "pull to the next window" one wouldn't last very long, because after the first person pulled ahead, they would tell the employees about the sign and they would take it down, whereas people wouldn't think anything of the "yelling" sign so they wouldn't mention it to the employees.








~Taylor~


----------



## hyphen (Apr 4, 2004)

go to taco bell and order a mexican pizza...without the mexican.


----------



## benJii (Feb 17, 2005)

damn those are funny, cept ive seen most of the mcdonalds now have cameras outside by the speaker. one prop with the one with ordering on burger at a time is the point of paying tax


----------



## lemmywinks (Jan 25, 2004)

ive done fire in the hole a few times. that's when you get a free water then throw it right back at them. ive also stole a few signs off the order menu thing. that one really pissed them off though


----------



## TC3modena (Apr 23, 2005)

lemmywinks said:


> ive done fire in the hole a few times. that's when you get a free water then throw it right back at them. ive also stole a few signs off the order menu thing. that one really pissed them off though
> 
> 
> 
> ...


yea i saw something like that one time on tv, the guy had a clutch in his car, and when he went to take off he dumped the clutch nd the car stalled, then the clerk threw a drink right back at them :laugh:


----------



## lemmywinks (Jan 25, 2004)

i make sure the lid is atleast loose, usually off though. if they throw anything back at me, its gonna be an empty cup


----------



## PuffPiff (May 23, 2005)

not really a prank but we pulled up to a burger king and ordered. As we're ordering my friend said the girl taking our order sounded sexy as hell. When we pulled up and saw her she was retarded and ugly as hell. may be mean but i couldnt stop laughing for at least 20 minutes


----------



## EZmoney (May 13, 2004)

Here's one for fast food joints that I did as a kid... After you are done eating, refill your drink but not all the way. Place several napkins over the top to hold the liquid in the cup and quickly flip it over onto the table. The drink will stay in the cup and look like just an over-turned cup. If you are real slick, you can even slide the napkins out from under the cup. When someone comes to clean the table and touches the cup, all of the drink will flood the table!!!

BTW make sure you eat at a window seat so that after you can watch from outside. the looks on the table bussers' faces is PRICELESS! LOL


----------



## PuffPiff (May 23, 2005)

^ thats pretty mean


----------



## piranhasrule (May 31, 2004)

Go to the drive thru and if the attendent has a name tag just talk to them as if you know them, most will carry on the conversation thinking they actually have a friend, then when they ask you how you know them just point at their name tag and laff at them. Most of them are stupid enough to fall for it.

Another one we do is pretty funny. I dont know if its the same in the U.S but over here you go to the 1st window and order, and they give you a bag with straws, knapkins etc, then you go to the secand window to get food. On the way to the secand window take the straw out the paper wrapper and put the wraper back on but not all the way, then as you drive off blow really hard into the straw and the wrapper flies off into the face of the attendent. You could also just rip bits off, soften them in you mouth and fire them out at them.

The best one i ever saw was afew months ago. I went to the cinema with some friends, and as we were sat by the window about 5 young lads popped up from behind a wall and through water bombs through the drive thru window, the woman got drenched and it took them about 10 minutes to figure out what had happened.


----------



## 94NDTA (Jul 14, 2003)

TC3modena said:


> lemmywinks said:
> 
> 
> > ive done fire in the hole a few times. that's when you get a free water then throw it right back at them. ive also stole a few signs off the order menu thing. that one really pissed them off though :laugh:
> ...


My buddy has a supercharged 95 stang and had someone do this to him, needless to say, he caught up witht he guy and beat the snot out of him. He clocked out first too.

I'm not an old fart, but I've been working fast food since I was 14. I hate fuckers like you, and have physically removed shits like you from my store before.


----------



## Jewelz (Feb 24, 2004)

lightning2004 said:


> why piss off people who you cant see preparing your food?
> 
> 
> 
> ...


Yeah dude, that's just common sense; I'd rather not take my chances and have someone spit in my food or worse


----------



## TC3modena (Apr 23, 2005)

Jewelz said:


> lightning2004 said:
> 
> 
> > why piss off people who you cant see preparing your food?
> ...


we never do it to the same mcdonaolds twice, we'll go to a different town just to be sure, besides that who the hell knows whats in their food anyway :laugh:


----------



## nismo driver (Jan 27, 2004)

you guys that are thinking this is funny and fun need to get a life, if i was unfortunate enough to have to work in a fast food place and had to deal with you fuckers on top of it i would be beating the sh*t out of you and thats not a joke, hell i would beat the sh*t out of you if i was online behind you pulling sh*t like that just because it would be fun to beat the snot out of some stupid little punks..


----------



## kove32 (Oct 26, 2004)

One of my friends ordered chicken selects from mcdonalds and we went back and he was like "You didn't give me my sauce asshole" so he gave him a butload of sauce and pulled up a little, the guy in the back seat threw a whole thing of french fries at him and we sped off...

It was funny but man.... I would have eatin those fries.


----------



## TC3modena (Apr 23, 2005)

^^^^ lol nothin better than mcdonalds fries


----------



## JAC (Jan 19, 2004)

lightning2004 said:


> why piss off people who you cant see preparing your food?
> 
> 
> 
> ...


 Wise words indeed, I have a golden rule in my life, never get into a big arguement or piss off a waiter/cook if you plan on eating there and if you must either: a) Do it after you eat or b) Decide to walk out of the place without having anything afterwards.


----------



## Guest (Jul 11, 2005)

TC3modena said:


> ...one time we put a sign on the intercom saying "speaker broken, speak loudly", then we pulled over and just laughed when people were screaming at the intercom,...
> [snapback]1104086[/snapback]​


Haha that's a good one.

I remember one night my friends and I ordering a huge meal at the intercom. After hearing the price, we realized we didn't have enough money to pay for it. So instead of going to the window, we put the car in reverse and drove away.

The employees must have been waiting there in the window with our food thinking, "Man, those guys have a slow car..."


----------



## shutter13 (Jun 23, 2004)

lightning2004 said:


> why piss off people who you cant see preparing your food?
> 
> 
> 
> ...












but some of that sh*t is really funny... i like the speak loudly sign a lot :laugh:


----------



## TC3modena (Apr 23, 2005)

shutter13 said:


> lightning2004 said:
> 
> 
> > why piss off people who you cant see preparing your food?
> ...


thats my all time favorite one, it was halarious watchin old ladies studdering while there yelling, another classic favorite of mine is loosening the tops on salt and pepper shakers :nod:


----------



## taylorhedrich (Mar 2, 2005)

TC3modena said:


> shutter13 said:
> 
> 
> > lightning2004 said:
> ...


I used to do that ALL of the time when I was younger. And I know this is off-topic, but if you have a hose and nozzle on your kitchen sink, which is right next to the main faucet, you can wrap a rubberband around the wand so it holds the button down, and then when somebody turns the faucet on to get a drink or something they get squirted. I used to p*ss my family off royally by doing that.








~Taylor~


----------



## TC3modena (Apr 23, 2005)

taylorhedrich said:


> TC3modena said:
> 
> 
> > shutter13 said:
> ...


hahaha yea my older sister got me with that one on april fools day, another one my uncle told me he did when he was younger is put clear plastic seran wrap over a toilet seat, and make it really tight, when people sit to piss or shyt, it comes right back at them, i thnik he did it in a girls bathroom at school or something


----------



## taylorhedrich (Mar 2, 2005)

Yeah, my sister's friend did that at a party here. Bad thing was my mom got up in the middle of the night and was half asleep. My MOM was the one to p*ss on the plastic wrap. She was so p*ssed off. She screamed and cussed so loud it woke me upstairs so I went down to see what was the matter. When she told me what had happened, I couldn't stop laughing and that surely wasn't making the situation any better. Haha, this thread is bringing back memories.








~Taylor~


----------



## TC3modena (Apr 23, 2005)

yea im sure the people who are gettin mad have some tricks up their sleeves, im sure they werent perfect little angels when they were in their teens...


----------



## Jebus (Feb 29, 2004)

The speak loudly sign is funny but id never do the "fire in the hole" becuase i used to work at mcdonalds.


----------



## johndeere (Jul 21, 2004)

These are old but still fun I printed some up a few years ago and had my cousin put them up. http://drivethrusigns.tripod.com/


----------



## evo8ny (Jun 11, 2005)

johndeere said:


> These are old but still fun I printed some up a few years ago and had my cousin put them up. http://drivethrusigns.tripod.com/
> [snapback]1105941[/snapback]​


i printed a few out, cant wait to try them.:laugh:


----------



## taylorhedrich (Mar 2, 2005)

evo8ny said:


> johndeere said:
> 
> 
> > These are old but still fun I printed some up a few years ago and had my cousin put them up. http://drivethrusigns.tripod.com/
> ...


Those are so friggin hilarious!!


----------



## TC3modena (Apr 23, 2005)

good find johndeere, cant wait to try them out :laugh:


----------



## TC3modena (Apr 23, 2005)

i tried a new one today, just asked for the 69 piece chicken nugget meal, they guy asked me to repeat it like 4 times, then he finally gave me a 6 piece


----------



## Guest (Jul 12, 2005)

johndeere said:


> These are old but still fun I printed some up a few years ago and had my cousin put them up. http://drivethrusigns.tripod.com/
> [snapback]1105941[/snapback]​





> CUSTOMERS!
> Today only, buy one McPenis Filet and receive a FREE Chicken McTesticles Value Meal!


Thanks, I just choked on my lunch.


----------



## BUBBA (Sep 4, 2003)

lightning2004 said:


> why piss off people who you cant see preparing your food?
> 
> 
> 
> ...


Yup You Never Know the Last Joke will be played on you .
Hmm Maybee some Knot in your Burger or a couple of Pubes in there also


----------



## Avatar~God (Oct 21, 2004)

i like that prank where u put that sign saying go to the second window


----------



## elTwitcho (Jun 22, 2004)

lemmywinks said:


> ive done fire in the hole a few times. that's when you get a free water then throw it right back at them. ive also stole a few signs off the order menu thing. that one really pissed them off though
> 
> 
> 
> ...


You're an angsty no social skill having marilyn manson listening to f*cking dork and now to top it all off you're a pre-pubescent douche bag who gets his kicks "by like totally throwing things at people and then running away before someone beats my chubby little nerd ass into oblivion".

And on top of it all, you look like this

View attachment 68979


Get a life of your own rather than trying to bring everyone down to your level you despondent little sh*t


----------



## User (May 31, 2004)

I've never done a fast food prank. I definitely wouldn't toss water on the cashier.

Younger (barley 18) friend of mine works in a restaurant, and she's told me stories that create anger. 
Her boyfriend treats her like garbage, I don't appreciate people that makes her job stressful.


----------



## Guest (Jul 12, 2005)

elTwitcho said:


> You're an angsty no social skill having marilyn manson listening to f*cking dork and now to top it all off you're a pre-pubescent douche bag who gets his kicks "by like totally throwing things at people and then running away before someone beats my chubby little nerd ass into oblivion".
> 
> And on top of it all, you look like this
> 
> ...


I think this comment is out-of-line for a moderator.









A moderator is supposed to act on the best interest of the board and the staff who donate alot of their free time and money to keep it running.

Berating forum members and persoanlly offending them for expressing opinions that aren't directly offending any other board members or for posting what they believe is clean humor is damaging to the board as a whole. People will be hesitant to post their ideas here and will eventually leave the forum.

Long-time fish board contributors can recall stories about several fish forums that suffered mass exoduses of members after one or more modertors got in the habit of offending the forum contributors.


----------



## elTwitcho (Jun 22, 2004)

Oh big deal man. God forbid you don't pat someone on the back for running around throwing water at people and suddenly someone pipes up with doomsday predictions of exoduses because suddenly the staff has a habit of offending "contributors". And that you'd make it into an issue of "berating forum members... for expressing opinions that aren't directly offending any other board members" is ridiculous. Did you read the thread at all or did you happen to miss that he didn't express any opinion whatsoever, he ran around throwing water at people? And what do you mean aren't offending any other board members? Not all the 17 year olds here have parents who buy them a tank a month to keep their new dovii in, or who "earn their money" by saving their allowance up to buy a 240 gallon, you don't think being a sh*t to those who actually have a real job might offend someone?

Perhaps we can all be a kinder and gentler p-fury who embraces stupidity in it's members and encourages those dwindling numbers of mature adults to keep looking for a new messageboard where people don't post about their turds or how totally awesome it is to throw sh*t at people and run off. Maybe then we can have the biggest forum on the entire internet, populated with stories of lighting our sh*t on fire and leaving it on people's doorsteps and we can lose the fishkeeping aspect entirely and rename the forum "be-a-stupid-asshole-fury.com".


----------



## Guest (Jul 12, 2005)

El Twitcho, I think you may be over-personalizing some of these posts.

I don't have to agree with him about whether it's humorous to throw water at fast food workers, -I would just hate to see members leave the board because a moderator is posting their picture and writing personally offensive things about about them for posting it.

If I felt strongly about the matter, I would just state something like, "Lemmy, I don't find that funny. Those people work hard at a near-minimum-wage job and don't deserve to be abused by the customers for a cheap thrill."

I don't want to go into specifics, but you might be surprised at how many people came to P-Fury or started their own predatory fish forum after having issues with a particular moderator on another board.


----------



## elTwitcho (Jun 22, 2004)

Bullsnake said:


> El Twitcho, I think you may be *over-personalizing some of these posts.*
> 
> I don't have to agree with him about whether it's humorous to throw water at fast food workers, -I would just hate to see members leave the board because a moderator is posting their picture and writing personally offensive things about about them for posting it.
> 
> ...


What do you mean by over-personalizing?

And I don't think it deserves a polite response, doing that is being an asshole and a coward to about the greatest extent possible. The kind of person who does that sh*t DESERVES to be ostracized, people shouldn't sit and say "that's ok they did that" they should embarassed and made to deservedly look stupid. Randomly attacking people and then running away like a scared little mongrel isn't worthy of "hey man, that's not very nice", it makes the person complete and utter trash who as I said, is going around making someone else miserable because they're pathetic. The kind of person who would go around spreading misery and f*cking up someone else's day because they're an angsty little pre-pubescent who has to "rebel against the world" in such idiotic ways isn't even worthy of calling an ambulance after someone finally does catch up to them. What did the guy or girl working that counter do to deserve being publicly humiliated because Lemmywinks is a loser? Why should that person have to go through the rest of their shift at their job which is already terrible, soaking wet because some retard who obviously doesn't have to work for their money wanted to pass the time?

That's crap man, I have admittedly said things in the past that I have apologized for, and like any other human being I have been wrong more than my fair share of times, but not this. The kind of petty individual who's lives are so lacking in gratification that they would do something so utterly selfish and think it's funny are the types society could do without. That's disgusting to me, and while I tend to avoid wishing bodily harm on anyone, the world would be a much better place without assholes such as those.


----------



## EZmoney (May 13, 2004)

elTwitcho said:


> Bullsnake said:
> 
> 
> > El Twitcho, I think you may be *over-personalizing some of these posts.*
> ...


My 2 cents: I think that you are both right. ElTwitcho is right that what Lemmy did/does is NOT a prank and he is a total a-hole because of it. Bullsnake also makes a good point tho. You gotta walk the line as a member of the board AND a moderater.


----------



## Scrap5000 (Mar 4, 2005)

elTwitcho said:


> lemmywinks said:
> 
> 
> > ive done fire in the hole a few times. that's when you get a free water then throw it right back at them. ive also stole a few signs off the order menu thing. that one really pissed them off though :laugh:
> ...


Wow, Twicth, how do you really feel? lol
I have to agree with you on most of those. The sign "speak loudly" is pretty damn funny tho, and pretty harmless really - something like a candid camera episode.
My dad has a pizza shop and we had to deal with a few a-holes like you guys - and trust me, you guys never won. Jokes are funny and make the day enjoyable, buty nasty pranks aren't.
Some chick tried tossing a cup of soda at my pop once during an argument. The lid was on tight so nothing spilled out - till he tossed it right back at her and it went all over her.
Bahahaahahah - Take that, BIATCH!!!


----------



## elTwitcho (Jun 22, 2004)

gamgenius said:


> My 2 cents: I think that you are both right. ElTwitcho is right that what Lemmy did/does is NOT a prank and he is a total a-hole because of it. Bullsnake also makes a good point tho. You gotta walk the line as a member of the board AND a moderater.
> [snapback]1107047[/snapback]​


You know what dude, and you'll have to forgive me for being melodramatic because without getting into a long shpeel (sp?) it will sound that way, but I take my responsibilities as a moderator very seriously here. I do it because I like this website and what it stands for, and I do it because I think I can make a contribution to this website. Notwithstanding that, I think my responsibilities as a human being to make it pretty clear that being a complete asshole and pissing on another person's happyness for no good reason take precedence. I do my best to not lash out at people because that's what my moderating duties entail, but I think as people who would prefer to live in a society where we don't have scum like lemmywinks making people miserable for a laugh we all should ostracize him and make him feel stupid so there's no illusions that this kind of bullshit is remotely funny.

My two cents anyway, but I feel strongly about it at any rate.


----------



## elTwitcho (Jun 22, 2004)

Scrap5000 said:


> Wow, Twicth, how do you really feel? lol
> I have to agree with you on most of those. The sign "speak loudly" is pretty damn funny tho, and pretty harmless really - something like a candid camera episode.
> [snapback]1107073[/snapback]​


Dude I fully aggree with you, but the speak loudly one isn't going to make someone elses day into sh*t and it is pretty damn funny. I'm not saying "no having fun with people you interact with" or anything, but there's a difference between actual humor and being a malicious little prick.


----------



## nismo driver (Jan 27, 2004)

thats funny twit because your a prick to people all the time and i totally agre with bullsnake that it pretty out of line for you a representative of the site to directly and strongly insult a member..

i agree that this thread is a bunch of punks proving that they are little snot nosed punks but your out of line..


----------



## elTwitcho (Jun 22, 2004)

nismo driver said:


> thats funny twit because your a prick to people all the time
> [snapback]1107095[/snapback]​


I would disagree, but coming from someone who followed me into several different threads unprovoked and started a thread specifically for the purpose of calling me a prick, I think your opinion should be taken with a dumptruck load worth of salt...


----------



## TC3modena (Apr 23, 2005)

ooo god what did i start, how bout this, every1 go put a sign saying"speak loudly' on their local fast food restaurant, have a few laughs and blow off some steam


----------



## Guest (Jul 12, 2005)

I just went through a few pages of Lemmywinks posts and he seems to be a contributing member of the board who usually dosen't cause any problems with other members.

I think you're being harsh on the guy. I would hate to see a fish board member leave because of a conflict involving a story about a prank he pulled.


----------



## nismo driver (Jan 27, 2004)

elTwitcho said:


> nismo driver said:
> 
> 
> > thats funny twit because your a prick to people all the time
> ...


and why do you think i would do such a thing? uh because your a prick, im not going to get into this stupid sh*t again, the fact is that you really are an a-hole quite often and it does piss of alot of people so STFU, there is no need for you to go out of your way and above and beyond to be a raging hemeriod of asshole..

like i said in my own post before you posted anythign in this thread i think its bull sh*t to treat people working in fast food places the way these punks have described but you took it to a differnt level going after lemmy personally..


----------



## elTwitcho (Jun 22, 2004)

Bullsnake said:


> I think you're being harsh on the guy. I would hate to see a fish board member leave because of a conflict involving a story about a prank he pulled.
> [snapback]1107113[/snapback]​


I can see where you're coming from, but this isn't a "getting people to leave the fish board" issue at all. If he were to leave the board (which I doubt he would anyway, but whatever he does is his business) it would be secondary to the fact that he's f*cking up another person's right to have an enjoyable day because of his own serious personal defficiencies. Telling him he's an asshole for being an asshole doesn't involve his contribution to the world of fish keeping, it's because he acts like an asshole and should be informed of such and made to feel ashamed for that fact. The greater issue of people going around spreading misery should be of more concern than whether one of them happens to post fish profiles on a website.


----------



## nismo driver (Jan 27, 2004)

elTwitcho said:


> Bullsnake said:
> 
> 
> > I think you're being harsh on the guy. I would hate to see a fish board member leave because of a conflict involving a story about a prank he pulled.
> ...


you f*ck up peoples right to enjoyable time on this board when you start giving people your high and mighty know it all prick canadian attitude and its bull sh*t so think about how you treat other people before you go off about what other people do..


----------



## elTwitcho (Jun 22, 2004)

nismo driver said:


> elTwitcho said:
> 
> 
> > Bullsnake said:
> ...


As I already said, you made multiple personal attacks on me before, and now you're going off on it again, and that's all fine and good and your perogative to do so but I think it speaks to your objectivity in calling me a prick. I'm trying to have a discussion here and if all you're going to do is call me names and throw in that I'm canadian I think you've already covered it nicely and there's no need to throw in another repetition of the same things you've already said.


----------



## Scrap5000 (Mar 4, 2005)

elTwitcho said:


> Scrap5000 said:
> 
> 
> > Wow, Twicth, how do you really feel? lol
> ...


Yeah, I agree with you too, nasty pranks like throwing stuff is not funny at all - could also be a crime of battery


----------



## sprtslvr785 (Mar 3, 2005)

Damn this thread is getting pretty entertaining! I think eltwitcho is a little out of line for personally attacking lemmikink (or whatever his name is). A joke is a joke. Get a sence of humor, or were you once on the other side of the McDonalds window when some punk kid threw water on you? Is it still bugging you today?

Anyways...A good prank that one of my friends pulled was going through a Taco Bell drive through in reverse, but Taco Smell called the cops on him so he took off.

People need to learn to not take life so seriously and have a little fun.


----------



## nismo driver (Jan 27, 2004)

elTwitcho said:


> nismo driver said:
> 
> 
> > elTwitcho said:
> ...


im not making any personal attack on you im pissed off that you went after lemmywinks no matter what he did, this is a case of you making a personal attack on someone and its clear proof of you being an assclown and it pisses me off that you go around shitting on people and your a moderator, its bull sh*t im not making a personal attack on you im calling shinnanigans, your a mod you shouldnt be tking pics of members and trashing them..


----------



## elTwitcho (Jun 22, 2004)

sprtslvr785 said:


> A joke is a joke. Get a sence of humor
> [snapback]1107137[/snapback]​


But how is that funny? If I ran up to your grandmother and pushed her over on the street and laughed at her would you go "ahhh, that's hilarious the way he did that joke and attacked someone randomly"? That sh*t isn't funny man


----------



## User (May 31, 2004)

I can't believe people are going to argue over someone who throwed sh*t at people just for thrills. Why is being an asshole funny? Why only insult fast food workers with immatuity? Go throw water and food at a law officer.


----------



## Scrap5000 (Mar 4, 2005)

View attachment 68999


----------



## Xenon (Nov 15, 2002)

Too much.

Twitcho, respect the members, respect the site. Dude, you're so far over the line.


----------



## MR.FREEZ (Jan 26, 2004)

nobody like to watch jackass then huh?


----------



## TC3modena (Apr 23, 2005)

pushing old people over is not cool, the throwin water part can be, idk if i'd do it to a random person, like when i was doin pranks at mickeyds, my friend worked there


----------



## sprtslvr785 (Mar 3, 2005)

elTwitcho said:


> sprtslvr785 said:
> 
> 
> > A joke is a joke. Get a sence of humor
> ...


Physically attacking somebody and throwing water on them are two entirely different things...Now if you used the example of: "If I was washing my car and your grandmother walked by and I shot her with the hose" Yes I would think thats funny, but knowing my grandma you better duck, because you will have a jab coming for your chin.


----------



## TC3modena (Apr 23, 2005)




----------



## TC3modena (Apr 23, 2005)

MR.FREEZ said:


> nobody like to watch jackass then huh?:laugh:
> [snapback]1107151[/snapback]​


i still do, we basically do harmless stuff like jackass stunts :laugh:


----------



## nismo driver (Jan 27, 2004)

part of a funny prank is who is involved, and that generally means your friends or people you know on a level that the prank will be taken lightly.. obviously your not going to involve old people in the prank.. if its a kid from your highschool that works at the fast food place and you know each other then it might be considered humorous.. but to go around throwing sh*t at people you dont know and just generally being a douch is not funny and the kids doing stuff like that will get there ass kick eventually..

i dont think anyones mentioned this yet but most drive throughs have cameras so if your a douch guess what they have a discription of your car and maybe even your plate number so your not getting away with anything and will eventually get busted..


----------



## User (May 31, 2004)

sprtslvr785 said:


> elTwitcho said:
> 
> 
> > sprtslvr785 said:
> ...


Its disreapectful to employee and the person say the least. Its classified as assault, it doesn't matter if its beer, water, soda, rocks, sticks, spare change, its unnecessary public embarrassment.

As I said, go assault a law officer see if he or she finds it funny.


----------



## sprtslvr785 (Mar 3, 2005)

Oh jesus, people need to loosen their pants a little and let teenagers be teenagers. If they choose to throw sh*t at people, who cares. Are you the one that will be in trouble or will they?


----------



## EZmoney (May 13, 2004)

elTwitcho said:


> Dude I fully aggree with you, but the speak loudly one isn't going to make someone elses day into sh*t and it is pretty damn funny. I'm not saying "no having fun with people you interact with" or anything, but there's a difference between actual humor and being a malicious little prick.
> [snapback]1107086[/snapback]​


That is great response. I totally share your disgust and appreciate your anger for personally humiliating pranks such as Lemmy's. Also well said: "I think my responsibilities as a human being to make it pretty clear that being a complete asshole and pissing on another person's happyness for no good reason take precedence."(ElTwitcho)

Also, I do recognize all of your positive contributions to this site as a mod and member, in this this forum and others. I am just saying that, as a mod and member, you can make a good point without all the _extra_ name calling and pic posting.


----------



## Xenon (Nov 15, 2002)

gamgenius said:


> elTwitcho said:
> 
> 
> > Dude I fully aggree with you, but the speak loudly one isn't going to make someone elses day into sh*t and it is pretty damn funny. I'm not saying "no having fun with people you interact with" or anything, but there's a difference between actual humor and being a malicious little prick.
> ...


I agree.


----------



## Jewelz (Feb 24, 2004)

Well, I don't think Twitch is a moderator anymore


----------



## User (May 31, 2004)

sprtslvr785 said:


> Oh jesus, people need to loosen their pants a little and let teenagers be teenagers. If they choose to throw sh*t at people, who cares. Are you the one that will be in trouble or will they?
> [snapback]1107176[/snapback]​


Teenagers are being teenagers. But not all teenagers go around throwing sh*t for thrills - some are getting sh*t thrown at them from random teenage assholes for simply having a job.


----------



## Xenon (Nov 15, 2002)

Jewelz said:


> Well, I don't think Twitch is a moderator anymore
> [snapback]1107192[/snapback]​


As a moderator or team member of this site you have to have the ability to bite your tongue and swallow your pride. Moderators/Team members are held to even more stringent rules than regular members to maintain the integrity and professionalism of this site.


----------



## Judazzz (Jan 13, 2003)

Well, I know I'm not a prime example of model mod behaviour at times, so I know I only have a limited right to speak here, but let's not turn this into a discussion about something completely off-topic (if anyone wants to continue, just start a new thread about it).

See this line below? Let's use that as a new start of this thread - please no more derailing, and stay on topic.

*______________________________________________________________________*


----------



## killerbee (Aug 18, 2004)

i'm all for you dumb people who think it is funny to throw sh*t at complete strangers that way when they are beating you to a pulp the joke will be on u. /


----------



## elTwitcho (Jun 22, 2004)

Whatever guys, it's cool. I stick by the intent of what I said, and it should have been worded in a different way when I wasn't so pissed off about it but whatever.

Someone asked me if p-fury was the place to make a stand about my personal convictions and if it was necessary to do that here. I told them I would make the same stand in all aspects of my life, be that here or otherwise. I don't accept the answer that "that's how things are" because I think each of us has the capacity to either affect change or be a part of the problem of selfishness and taking from others without justification. I'd like to think each of us has the ability to make someone smile or make someone miserable, and it's in never losing sight of that fact that I try and live each day. It may not change the world, but Lemmywinks doing that did change at least one person's world for that day and made it a much shittier place to live in.

I took my stand, and it should have been said differently when I wasn't so angry but I took my stand nonetheless. That's not something a staff member should have done so it is at this point that I go a different direction than the staff. Mike made the right decision and I would stick by him for that, but I should still like to think someone else out there will realize their capacity to either make someone's day a little easier or a whole lot worse. If we'd all keep that in mind life would be alot nicer for all of us.

My sincerest apologies to whoever was genuinely upset by my choice of language, that should have been done in a different way and I might have gotten my point across just the same if it was worded differently. Nonetheless, what's done is done, let's try not to give Mike an ulcer before he hits 30


----------



## Scrap5000 (Mar 4, 2005)

elTwitcho said:


> Whatever guys, it's cool. I stick by the intent of what I said, and it should have been worded in a different way when I wasn't so pissed off about it but whatever.
> 
> Someone asked me if p-fury was the place to make a stand about my personal convictions and if it was necessary to do that here. I told them I would make the same stand in all aspects of my life, be that here or otherwise. I don't accept the answer that "that's how things are" because I think each of us has the capacity to either affect change or be a part of the problem of selfishness and taking from others without justification. I'd like to think each of us has the ability to make someone smile or make someone miserable, and it's in never losing sight of that fact that I try and live each day. It may not change the world, but Lemmywinks doing that did change at least one person's world for that day and made it a much shittier place to live in.
> 
> ...


Is that the second time Twicth has ever apologized? Gonna add that to my signature :rasp:


----------



## awdroket (May 11, 2004)

Boys will be boys. We were all a crazy teen at on point in our life.

Anyway, I can't beleive no one has posted the salt and pepper prank!

You take a penny and "spin" it on the table inside McDonalds and then take the salt/pepper shaker and slam it down onto the penny. The penny will bust into the bottom of the shaker and as soon as a worker comes around to move it or customer to use it, as soon as they lift it the entire shaker empties itself isntantly!!

That was an old fav when I was younger.


----------



## Xenon (Nov 15, 2002)

elTwitcho said:


> Whatever guys, it's cool. I stick by the intent of what I said, and it should have been worded in a different way when I wasn't so pissed off about it but whatever.
> 
> Someone asked me if p-fury was the place to make a stand about my personal convictions and if it was necessary to do that here. I told them I would make the same stand in all aspects of my life, be that here or otherwise. I don't accept the answer that "that's how things are" because I think each of us has the capacity to either affect change or be a part of the problem of selfishness and taking from others without justification. I'd like to think each of us has the ability to make someone smile or make someone miserable, and it's in never losing sight of that fact that I try and live each day. It may not change the world, but Lemmywinks doing that did change at least one person's world for that day and made it a much shittier place to live in.
> 
> ...


dude, its just a cup of water thrown at someone.... dont you think you might be overblowing it a bit?


----------



## elTwitcho (Jun 22, 2004)

It's publicly humiliating someone while they're already working an admittedly shitty job. If it's "just a cup of water thrown at someone" was it really worthwhile to throw it at them in the first place?


----------



## TC3modena (Apr 23, 2005)

good one awdroket ,


----------



## Xenon (Nov 15, 2002)

elTwitcho said:


> It's publicly humiliating someone while they're already working an admittedly shitty job. If it's "just a cup of water thrown at someone" was it really worthwhile to throw it at them in the first place?
> [snapback]1107237[/snapback]​


Is it really worthwhile to take a stand on such a minor minor topic?

Take a stand on world peace, the war in Iraq, murder, rape, robbery... something... something other than someone who got a wet shirt. Boo hoo.


----------



## MR.FREEZ (Jan 26, 2004)

i dont really have any pranks for fast food joints

execpt fartin on the plastic benchs so it echos really loud through

out the crowded mcdonalds


----------



## masterofdragons (Feb 1, 2005)

Damn why does every other thread in the lounge turn into a fight these days? Back on topic, one of my all time favorites was when Dave Letterman from the Late Show would go to Taco Bell and order a big beef burrito supreme with no meat. Its a great prank because

1. It doesn't hurt anything
2. Its not retarded
3. It gives me a reason to post

That should about sum up my posting for the next month...


----------



## Judazzz (Jan 13, 2003)

Xenon said:


> something other than someone who got a wet shirt. Boo hoo.
> 
> 
> 
> ...


It's not just the wet shirt... I would think you'd see that...

It's publicly humilating an already weak member of society for your own personal pleasure. Just imagine yourself in that position, just for a second: being a fast food employer, shitty job, long hours, hardly enough money to pay for rent, food, kids, whatever, being looked down on every day, hardly any chances to improve your current situation in any way: and then some upper-class snotnose pulls such a thing on you... You wouldn't appreciate that.
But as long as it happens to someone else it's just petty teenage mischief?

Something sounds wrong about that line of reasoning...

btw: I'm not saying a word about the way Twitch treated Lemmysomething. It's just the action itself I'm talking about: it's not a prank, it's publicly ridiculing someone, a weak someone, on purpose 9and then bragging about it afterwards) - and that indeed is just sad.


----------



## nismo driver (Jan 27, 2004)

im sure most of us have seen super troopers..

the liter of cola with the hole in the cup under the game tag..

"does this have spit on it"

perfect example of why not to f with the pooor guy working at the FF joint..


----------



## Xenon (Nov 15, 2002)

Judazzz said:


> Xenon said:
> 
> 
> > something other than someone who got a wet shirt. Boo hoo.
> ...


Ok, so lemme please make my "stand" at an online fish forum. Gimme a break.


----------



## elTwitcho (Jun 22, 2004)

Xenon said:


> elTwitcho said:
> 
> 
> > It's publicly humiliating someone while they're already working an admittedly shitty job. If it's "just a cup of water thrown at someone" was it really worthwhile to throw it at them in the first place?
> ...


Murder, rape and robbery wouldn't happen if people weren't selfish enough to take something away from another person without caring about that individual's rights, which is the same thing I'm talking about. I didn't say "don't throw cups at people", there's a larger issue at hand which is "don't be a selfish dick to people" which is the same thing (to massively varrying degrees mind you) as throwing water at someone or robbing them. If you take a stand against one and not the other, you're only looking at the symptoms of the problem and not the problem itself.

The same can likely be said for wars and world peace, but then it's a bit more complicated because you get into issues of history and politics and it'd be simple to think war is a one dimensional problem.


----------



## elTwitcho (Jun 22, 2004)

Xenon said:


> Ok, so lemme please make my "stand" at an online fish forum. Gimme a break.
> [snapback]1107276[/snapback]​


When the election rolled around did you stop being a republican and living by those values when you were at an online fish forum?


----------



## Xenon (Nov 15, 2002)

elTwitcho said:


> Xenon said:
> 
> 
> > Ok, so lemme please make my "stand" at an online fish forum. Gimme a break.
> ...


Nope, yet I think political values and picking our next president are slightly more "important" than someone getting water thrown on them....


----------



## Judazzz (Jan 13, 2003)

Xenon said:


> Judazzz said:
> 
> 
> > Xenon said:
> ...


So it is decided _for_ the members what issues they can take a stand on and what not? Give *me* a break, dude...









Again, I disagree with the tone as much as you do, but if someone gets pissed off about such a prank (if that's even the right word for it), and speak his mind about it, than that should be possible - right?
People bicker about much more insignificant and petty crap on this site, but I hear no one saying to them "Get real and discuss real issues like the war or crime rates..."


----------



## elTwitcho (Jun 22, 2004)

Xenon said:


> elTwitcho said:
> 
> 
> > Xenon said:
> ...


I would strongly disagree Mike, the election and your political values don't affect you in anywhere near the capacity as how people treat each other does. How many times have you personally dealt with the republican party or a government official today, and how many times did you deal with any person at all who was either helpful, indifferent, selfish or whatever else? To think politics is more important than how we as a society handle ourselves doesn't make sense to me personally.


----------



## Scrap5000 (Mar 4, 2005)

Judazzz said:


> Xenon said:
> 
> 
> > something other than someone who got a wet shirt. Boo hoo.
> ...


I agree. And on top of humiliating them, what if they are a chick, and now they have a wet t-shirt. That could be sexual assault. And what if the area they work in has really cold air conditioning, and now they are sitting there, freezing their *ss off, and could get really sick from that, like bronchitis or even pneumonia. And what if as they try to speed away, they don't see the 8 year old crossing in front of their car and wind up running her over? A million serious things could go wrong.

A lot of things may sound like silly funny pranks at first, but they could have extremely serious consequences beyond what you could imagine at first. An extreme example would be those teens who ripped out a stop sign a few years ago - they just thought it would be funny to watch cars swerve while trying to avoid eachother. Instead people got killed and the teens got sentenced to 40 years in jail. All for a silly prank that they stupidly thought wouldn't do any harm. Of course, it's an extreme example, but still an example nonetheless. People need to think more of the possible consequences of their acts.


----------



## Scrap5000 (Mar 4, 2005)

Xenon said:


> Judazzz said:
> 
> 
> > Xenon said:
> ...


If not a fish forum, then where, Xenon? We all have an impact on people that we deal with, be it on the street, on tv, in an elevator, or in a forum. Our words have the power to change the world, no matter where they are uttered. Not even remotely kissing your ass, but your site is much more powerful than you think, Xenon.


----------



## nismo driver (Jan 27, 2004)

elTwitcho said:


> Xenon said:
> 
> 
> > elTwitcho said:
> ...


it would most certainly affect him or anyone else, tax changes war policy if your an enlisted persona nd have to go fight for your country, political views are important everyday and have a direct effect on daily life.. your the most stubborn political bastard ever and you are trying to tell him when it makes a difference?

twitch i dont llike you many people know it or not i dont care but for your own good just let it go..

you were wrong, your not making any huge point with your "stand" just give it up while you still have some credability, you sond like a rambling idiot..

this isnt an attack just some advice from someone that is getting great joy out of watching you look like an idiot , just give it up


----------



## elTwitcho (Jun 22, 2004)

nismo driver said:


> it would most certainly affect him or anyone else, tax changes war policy if your an enlisted persona nd have to go fight for your country, political views are important everyday and have a direct effect on daily life.. your the most stubborn political bastard ever and you are trying to tell him when it makes a difference?
> 
> twitch i dont llike you many people know it or not i dont care but for your own good just let it go..
> 
> ...


Seriously, between this and the PM you sent me which was



> that was the most pathetic attempt at an appology ever, you sound like a rambling fool. even when you go too far and it effects your status a on the site your still to full of your self to swallow your worthless pride and just back off..
> 
> HAHA.. nice stand..


You seriously just need to move on with your life instead of just trying to piss me off. If you can't participate in a discussion, then just remove yourself from it rather than sitting there going "me no understand but you suck". Really man


----------



## Judazzz (Jan 13, 2003)

Scrap5000 said:


> I agree. And on top of humiliating them, what if they are a chick, and now they have a wet t-shirt. That could be sexual assault. And what if the area they work in has really cold air conditioning, and now they are sitting there, freezing their *ss off, and could get really sick from that, like bronchitis or even pneumonia. And what if as they try to speed away, they don't see the 8 year old crossing in front of their car and wind up running her over? A million serious things could go wrong.
> 
> A lot of things may sound like silly funny pranks at first, but they could have extremely serious consequences beyond what you could imagine at first. An extreme example would be those teens who ripped out a stop sign a few years ago - they just thought it would be funny to watch cars swerve while trying to avoid eachother. Instead people got killed and the teens got sentenced to 40 years in jail. All for a silly prank that they stupidly thought wouldn't do any harm. Of course, it's an extreme example, but still an example nonetheless. People need to think more of the possible consequences of their acts.
> [snapback]1107311[/snapback]​


It's not necessarily the possible extreme consequences: it's the basic but total lack of respect for other human beings that was shown, especially for those that are lower on the social ladder, that is worth worrying about. Those lower-class people will always be around, doing their job quietly, basically running a significant portion of society without ever seeing any gratitude for that (they're taken for granted, and the more they shut their trap, the more convenient it is for the rest of society).

It's those middle- and upper class schmucks that pull those pranks that we should be worried about: they are the ones running the country, economy etc. later...


----------



## Scrap5000 (Mar 4, 2005)

Judazzz said:


> Scrap5000 said:
> 
> 
> > agree. And on top of humiliating them, what if they are a chick, and now they have a wet t-shirt. That could be sexual assault. And what if the area they work in has really cold air conditioning, and now they are sitting there, freezing their *ss off, and could get really sick from that, like bronchitis or even pneumonia. And what if as they try to speed away, they don't see the 8 year old crossing in front of their car and wind up running her over? A million serious things could go wrong.
> ...


True, but it could also be the even lower class people pulling these pranks - ones too low to even get a job at mcdonalds.


----------



## Jewelz (Feb 24, 2004)

Judazzz said:


> It's not necessarily the possible extreme consequences: it's the basic but total lack of respect for other human beings that was shown, especially for those that are lower on the social ladder, that is worth worrying about. Those lower-class people will always be around, doing their job quietly, basically running a significant portion of society without ever seeing any gratitude for that (they're taken for granted, and the more they shut their trap, the more convenient it is for the rest of society).
> 
> It's those middle- and upper class schmucks that pull those pranks that we should be worried about: they are the ones running the country, economy etc. later...
> [snapback]1107333[/snapback]​


I don't really want to jump into this, but just out of curiosity - you are making an awfully big fuss out of this "social ladder thing", so - if someone throws a cup at someone who's HIGHER on the social ladder, does that make it more OK ? For instance, if I throw one at my boss ? Or lemmywinks throws a cup on a guy driving a Mercedes in a business suit ? Or some stupid fan throws a cup of beer on a multi-millionaire basketball player, can you live with that ? Because if someone makes more money than you, than it's not that big of a deal to disrespect them ?







Just wondering..


----------



## User (May 31, 2004)

nismo driver said:


> it would most certainly affect him or anyone else, tax changes war policy if your an enlisted persona nd have to go fight for your country, political views are important everyday and have a direct effect on daily life.. your the most stubborn political bastard ever and you are trying to tell him when it makes a difference?
> 
> twitch i dont llike you many people know it or not i dont care but for your own good just let it go..
> 
> ...


You just called me wrong by proxy because I agree with Twitcho.
Its not the prank, its the action of degrading a person who might already feel low as dirt.

Jesus.


----------



## nismo driver (Jan 27, 2004)

elTwitcho said:


> nismo driver said:
> 
> 
> > it would most certainly affect him or anyone else, tax changes war policy if your an enlisted persona nd have to go fight for your country, political views are important everyday and have a direct effect on daily life.. your the most stubborn political bastard ever and you are trying to tell him when it makes a difference?
> ...


why should i move on?

what if i want ot make this my stand?

lol... get over your self i have better things to do with my life then spend time "trying to piss you off" you the idiot that took things too far and got your self into this situation all im saying is maybe you should just take a step away from teh computer get some fresh air and come back when your not rambling abtou your pointless stand that your making..



> If you can't participate in a discussion, then just remove yourself from it rather than sitting there going "me no understand but you suck". Really man


i belive you are teh one that really turned this thread in the wrong direction when you attacked lemmy so distastefully but im sure you remember since that little member status has changed under your avitar... need i say more


----------



## elTwitcho (Jun 22, 2004)

Scrap5000 said:


> True, but it could also be the even lower class people pulling these pranks - ones too low to even get a job at mcdonalds.
> [snapback]1107336[/snapback]​


I don't even think it's a class thing, I think it's pretty simple. All the shitty things people do to each other that make the world a little more stressful and miserable than it has to be, are stemmed from individual incidents where a person either had the choice to be a dick and rain on someone's parade or not to do so. That stuff adds up and if individual people said "I and only I will stop being a dick to people" then nobody would be going around making each other miserable. If people took things just a bit further and said "I and only I will make someone's day a bit brighter" then it'd be a pretty fuckin nice world to wake up to.

It's like litter, there may be a shitload of it but it's all the product of seemingly minor and isolated instances contributing to a whole.


----------



## elTwitcho (Jun 22, 2004)

nismo driver said:


> why should i move on?
> 
> what if i want ot make this my stand?
> 
> ...


Then why aren't you doing them?


----------



## nismo driver (Jan 27, 2004)

User said:


> nismo driver said:
> 
> 
> > it would most certainly affect him or anyone else, tax changes war policy if your an enlisted persona nd have to go fight for your country, political views are important everyday and have a direct effect on daily life.. your the most stubborn political bastard ever and you are trying to tell him when it makes a difference?
> ...


i never once said that its right to mess with people at ff joints, i agree with twitch about that too, but the way hes going on about it in this thread is pretty retarted..


----------



## nismo driver (Jan 27, 2004)

elTwitcho said:


> nismo driver said:
> 
> 
> > why should i move on?
> ...


because i cant leave work for another ten minutes..









then i think i might go try fire in the hole down at burger king..

j/k that immature and stupid, i have nothing against the mexicans down there, they make a damn good whopper..


----------



## nismo driver (Jan 27, 2004)

elTwitcho said:


> Scrap5000 said:
> 
> 
> > True, but it could also be the even lower class people pulling these pranks - ones too low to even get a job at mcdonalds.
> ...


what it is, is a lack of respect for people which stems from poor parenting..

your parents taught you to respect people, my parents taught me, apperntly these kids parents havent taught them sh*t..


----------



## Scrap5000 (Mar 4, 2005)

nismo driver said:


> elTwitcho said:
> 
> 
> > Scrap5000 said:
> ...


That's because their parents probably weren't taught sh*t, either. I'd like to know where it all started, because it's very apparent that morals and ethics and respect have been going down the drain for a loooong time now. It's really sad.


----------



## User (May 31, 2004)

nismo driver said:


> User said:
> 
> 
> > nismo driver said:
> ...


If its retarded why are going to continue to argue?

We've had worser threads than this, with hell of alot worser things said.

Lack of respect can accure from alot of things, mainly its immaturity and no sense of how it lowers self esteem. Maybe you just have to know someone thats been publicly humiliated or see someone publicly humiliated to understand how it affects them.


----------



## TC3modena (Apr 23, 2005)

is it safe to come out now


----------



## taylorhedrich (Mar 2, 2005)

TC3modena said:


> is it safe to come out now
> [snapback]1107455[/snapback]​










I love this site and all of the members.


----------



## TC3modena (Apr 23, 2005)

taylorhedrich said:


> TC3modena said:
> 
> 
> > is it safe to come out now
> ...


----------



## Bluegill (Nov 28, 2003)

I think that we can all agree that the fast food pranks are juvenile.

As for this thread, I move for a







Is there a second?


----------



## eL ChiNo LoCo (Apr 16, 2004)

BATTLE OF THE GODS
MODS VS ADMINS!
JULY 12!
BE THERE
BE THERE
BE THERE


----------



## TC3modena (Apr 23, 2005)

wuts todays date????


----------



## TC3modena (Apr 23, 2005)

lock this







Bluegill


----------



## awdroket (May 11, 2004)

Come on guys, of course pranks are juvenile! That's why the young guys get a kick out of them and the old farts throw sh*t fits about them.

Don't get me wrong, they are WRONG, BUT even the old farts remember doing crazy stupid sh*t when they were younger.(God knows I do.)
Pranks will always happen no matter how flucken mad people get.(including mods on this board) So take it with a grain of salt and move on instead of trying to pull that save the world crap, OK?


----------



## elTwitcho (Jun 22, 2004)

awdroket said:


> Come on guys, of course pranks are juvenile! That's why the young guys get a kick out of them and the old farts throw sh*t fits about them.
> 
> Don't get me wrong, they are WRONG, BUT even the old farts remember doing crazy stupid sh*t when they were younger.(God knows I do.)
> Pranks will always happen no matter how flucken mad people get.(including mods on this board) So take it with a grain of salt and move on instead of trying to pull that save the world crap, OK?
> [snapback]1109332[/snapback]​


If you were standing waist deep in a pile of sh*t and looked around to see a bunch of other people waist deep in the same pile of sh*t, would you continue sitting in it and tell anyone who complained about it to "take it with a grain of salt" or would you get out?


----------



## awdroket (May 11, 2004)

elTwitcho said:


> awdroket said:
> 
> 
> > Come on guys, of course pranks are juvenile! That's why the young guys get a kick out of them and the old farts throw sh*t fits about them.
> ...


elTwitcho: Poor analogy. Or are you saying that you're in that same pile of sh*t of people getting pranked? Are you one of those guys that had a cup of water thrown at them or something? Sure seems like it....

Seriously though, I've gotten your point since the first time you've showed your disapproval of this type of behavior. All I'm saying is that kids will be kids and your not going to change the world/kids by letting loose on a fish forum.

Tell you what; if you can honestly tell me you've never pulled a prank on someone that might have made someone feel like sh*t I will bow out of this thread. But we all no the answer to that already, unless you're from another planet or not human.....


----------



## awdroket (May 11, 2004)

BTW: In NO way do I mean to imply that if I caught my kid doing these kind of things would I just laugh in off. I'm not saying that at all. Just that kids will be kids; we've all been there. Getting caught by the old man then a few belt swats across the ass and you think twice about that sh*t


----------



## elTwitcho (Jun 22, 2004)

It's not a poor analogy it's almost an honest question. If something so simple as treating people with respect and actually commiting the minimal effort to not infringe on someone elses rights is too hard to do anything but "take it with a grain of salt" I sincerly wonder how far the extent of your apathy goes. If people shouldn't even avoid doing things that would be as easy to stop doing as simply saying "I'm not going to do this anymore" is too much to expect out of them, then what? Would you not close the window if it was raining all over you as well? Both climbing out of a pile of sh*t and closing a window would require getting up and doing something, but not doing something is somehow already too much work, so it begs the question...

And no dude, I can't think back of a prank I've done that was maliciously targetted at making that person feel like sh*t. I was the person who got suspended from school for getting into fights when people would pick on "the nerd kid" and steal their shoes or whatever else they did. It's entirely possible I've done things I don't remember, I don't honestly remember everything I've done in my life but that's not even the issue. Saying "I was wrong once so it's perfectly cool for everyone else to be wrong without having to shoulder any blame for it" is ridiculous. I've held grudges against alot of people in the past, and today I realize it's a mistake. I don't look at other people and say "hey well I held grudges so who gives a crap if they're being miserable and getting bent out of shape over nothing like I did", I would try and make sure people don't make the same mistakes I did. If everyone can just screw up the same way their parents did we would never have progressed as a race, and germany would still be trying to take over the world among other things.

Let's not lose fact that the person involved is SEVENTEEN YEARS OLD. We're not talking about an infant who doesn't know the extent of their actions, we're talking about a poorly raised near adult who fully grasps the implications of what they're doing. If you're 10 years old and you pick on the unpopular kid in school, that's unfortunate as hell but you can't blame a ten year old for being ignorant, but when you're 1 year away from being a legally recognized adult I think it's a bit late to use the argument that they're young and stupid and don't know any better unless they're developmentally retarded.


----------



## awdroket (May 11, 2004)

elTwitcho: Well at least I see your not an old fart like I assumed, just a tad or so younger than myself. I imagined some 40-year-old man harping.

Anyway, sounds like you take so much offense to this type of thing because you had to put up with this type of behavior yourself.("the nerd kid" as you quoted) So I do understand how this could be a touchy subject for yourself. I was the guy in school that pretty much got along with everyone, jocks, outcasts, nerds/smart kids, etc. So I can see from both perspectives and like I said I don't condone this type of behavior but we know how the world works. Jocks have been picking on nerds since the days of the caveman, just like fast food workers get flucked with. Sure it sucks and I wouldn't tolerate it if I was them, but that type of sh*t happens. The world isn't going to end and the Germans aren't going to take over the world if burger boy gets a splash in the face.

The 17-year-old kid that started this thread is just a kid yet. Come on, you change so much between 17 and mid 20's it's unreal. And look what you do to this kid, verbally slamming him and then posting a pic of him and basically making fun of it? Come on, I thought you were the guy in school that had to put up with this type of behavior and now you're dishing it out? Thought you would have learned from your own experiences.....


----------



## PuffPiff (May 23, 2005)

3 pages of mods arguing i love it


----------



## elTwitcho (Jun 22, 2004)

awdroket said:


> elTwitcho: Well at least I see your not an old fart like I assumed, just a tad or so younger than myself. I imagined some 40-year-old man harping.
> 
> Anyway, sounds like you take so much offense to this type of thing because you had to put up with this type of behavior yourself.("the nerd kid" as you quoted) So I do understand how this could be a touchy subject for yourself. I was the guy in school that pretty much got along with everyone, jocks, outcasts, nerds/smart kids, etc. So I can see from both perspectives and like I said I don't condone this type of behavior but we know how the world works. Jocks have been picking on nerds since the days of the caveman, just like fast food workers get flucked with. Sure it sucks and I wouldn't tolerate it if I was them, but that type of sh*t happens. The world isn't going to end and the Germans aren't going to take over the world if burger boy gets a splash in the face.
> 
> ...


I think you misread me, I didn't have to put up with anything like this in school and I was the kid who stood up for the unpopular kids. Not that there would be anything wrong if people did give me sh*t in school, but that wasn't me at any rate.

It's a touchy subject because it seems like common sense to me. Society as a whole is made up of all of us, and it's how we all act that determines how society is. If the world is a shitty place to live in, it's because we've made it a shitty place to live in. If the world were to be a better place to live in, it's because we've made it a better place to live in. It's a lack of perspective on how things are often not much more than the sum of their parts that leads to so many people having the attitude of "well it sucks but I'm going to do it anyway". To use an actual analogy this time, it would be like nobody voting because they felt their vote was meaningless in a sea of millions of votes. Well with about 50% of the people not voting, that WOULD make a difference if those individuals got off their ass and did something about it, but instead they've adopted the victim mentality where they're powerless because they let themselves be. As an example (and purely as an example, I'm not implying this is reality) what if all of that 50% that didn't vote hate Bush? They wake up every day and say "f*cking Bush, I wish that guy wasn't the president, this sucks" but if they'd have gotten off their asses and done something their collection of "just one vote" would have changed the way things are.

I don't think the world we live in is any different. I bet most people would rather live in a world where people are cool to each other, but you have all these people who don't do sh*t because "that's the way it is and what difference can I make?" is the prevailing attitude. Well nothing is going to get better as long as people take that attitude and if I see something I don't like, I'm sure as f*ck not going to contribute to it and keep on hating it anyway, that's just retarded. Apparently most people don't feel that way because so many people are working jobs they don't like and complaining about how meaningless it is to live to work, but that wouldn't be the case if people stopped doing it and demanded something better, but again people just go along with what they don't like and it's in doing that the these things perpetuate themselves.


----------



## awdroket (May 11, 2004)

In respect to your voting analogy (which was good) it's a little out there for the subject at hand. You keep comparing these pranks to much larger things. (Germans taking over the world/presidential elections) Remember what we're talking about here, kids flucking with the burger boy kid at the drive through. Don't get me wrong, I'm a pretty nice guy, the guy that takes a minute to shoot the sh*t with the guy doing construction on my road just to lighten up his day a bit and I'd LOVE to live in a world where nothing bad happened and all that jazz but I'm pretty sure it's not going to happen. It would be nice though.......

WAIT a minute, I was just watching CNN and anchorwoman Rudi Bakhtiar has just reported that a McDonalds employee was struck in the face with an ice cold cup of cold water! Police arrived shortly after the incident but were not able to apprehend the alleged 17-yr/old suspect. The McDonalds employee was rushed to the hospital via air care and is in stable condition. I'll keep you guys updated..........

Off to work for now, ttyl.


----------



## elTwitcho (Jun 22, 2004)

awdroket said:


> In respect to your voting analogy (which was good) it's a little out there for the subject at hand. You keep comparing these pranks to much larger things. (Germans taking over the world/presidential elections) Remember what we're talking about here, kids flucking with the burger boy kid at the drive through. Don't get me wrong, I'm a pretty nice guy, the guy that takes a minute to shoot the sh*t with the guy doing construction on my road just to lighten up his day a bit and I'd LOVE to live in a world where nothing bad happened and all that jazz but I'm pretty sure it's not going to happen. It would be nice though.......
> [snapback]1109407[/snapback]​


A whole bunch of little things can add up pretty f*cking huge, like I said with the voting analogy. 1 vote aint sh*t, but 50% of eligible voters saying their one vote aint sh*t actually does make a huge difference.

Whatever though, gotta drag my ass off to hand in this report I've been up all night not hardly working on


----------



## piranhasrule (May 31, 2004)

Twitch wasnt it you that said if something doesnt directly effect you, or you cant do anything about it then you wouldnt let it bother you?
I'v seen you post something like that in about 20 post before, when you have been telling people not to get angry about things they can not control, yet it now seems you are the one getting angry over something you cant change. As i dont think ranting on at another member who you will probably never ever meet is going to change the way he acts.
Thats not an attack or anything, just a simple observation


----------



## TC3modena (Apr 23, 2005)

10 years from now i'll probally think the stuff i did was stupid, buy until then, i can get a laugh out of it


----------



## MR HARLEY (Aug 12, 2003)

Quite arguing twitch and get to the POTM contest already ...


----------



## Xenon (Nov 15, 2002)

PuffPiff said:


> 3 pages of mods arguing i love it
> [snapback]1109378[/snapback]​


Me, Judazzz, and Twitch arent arguing....


----------



## Judazzz (Jan 13, 2003)

Xenon said:


> PuffPiff said:
> 
> 
> > 3 pages of mods arguing i love it
> ...


We weren't?







Not even a little?









In all fairness though, argueing is not the same as debating, although it seems some don't know the difference.


----------



## Xenon (Nov 15, 2002)

Judazzz said:


> Xenon said:
> 
> 
> > PuffPiff said:
> ...


I realized a long long time ago I wont win a debate against you Jonas so Im out of it


----------



## elTwitcho (Jun 22, 2004)

piranhasrule said:


> Twitch wasnt it you that said if something doesnt directly effect you, or you cant do anything about it then you wouldnt let it bother you?
> I'v seen you post something like that in about 20 post before, when you have been telling people not to get angry about things they can not control, yet it now seems you are the one getting angry over something you cant change. As i dont think ranting on at another member who you will probably never ever meet is going to change the way he acts.
> Thats not an attack or anything, just a simple observation
> [snapback]1109461[/snapback]​


No that's exactly what I said dude, and I don't take it as an attack because I just don't agree with your view of the situation. Something like this does directly affect me, how people treat each other whether it is respectfully or not has an overall effect on how society in general treats each other, which in turn reflects on how people in my daily life treat me. I'm not going to be the one person who says "ok things are going to change starting.... now" and see the whole world act differently as a result, but at the same time I'm not the only person who thinks treating each other not only respectfully but nicely in our day to day life will bring about change if more people get on board. If nobody does, then it's a bloody shame and quite frankly I wouldn't be surprised if nobody changed their own self destructive habits, but at the end of the day I can say "at least I tried" and know that if other people would have tried we would have seen a difference.

So there it is dude, you're absolutely right in saying that I stated not to get upset over the things you can't control, and I still hold true to that. This however, is something I think we can all control, and something that does affect us all. It sounds idealistic to say that, and sh*t it probably really IS idealistic to say that but it's a rerally important belief of mine that all of us have the power to effect social change around us, it's just a matter of us getting off our asses and actually doing it.



MR HARLEY said:


> Quite arguing twitch and get to the POTM contest already ...
> [snapback]1109726[/snapback]​


Apparently you're behind on the news, in my ever continuing efforts to thwart your attempt at entering the POTM, I'm no longer moderating. Muahahaha











Xenon said:


> PuffPiff said:
> 
> 
> > 3 pages of mods arguing i love it
> ...


Yeah man, nobody is arguing. Mike has his opinion, I have mine, and Jonas has his and if they don't necessary mesh it doesn't mean we're arguing, just that we don't agree on key issues. People gotta realize that instead of calling someone a *** for thinking x argument is better than y argument.


----------



## Gordeez (Sep 21, 2003)

Bluegill said:


> I think that we can all agree that the fast food pranks are juvenile.
> 
> As for this thread, I move for a
> 
> ...


NEVER! There funny ass hell to me. I like laughing at other Peples Misery.
yes, I know, Im a c*nt and a dick and what not, but its just me.
Ive been like that since I was a Tike. I have a Warped Mind.








Ive read some funny ass sh*t on here, but I realized im too old now to do it.
But still, Its funny to me when other people do it.:laugh:



Xenon said:


> Judazzz said:
> 
> 
> > Xenon said:
> ...


Right on. I realized that along time ago to.








Must be something in that dutch Weed they smoke :laugh:


----------



## Blitz023 (Feb 19, 2004)




----------



## rbp3rbp3 (Sep 8, 2003)

Damn that was harsh eltwitcho, i just lost all repect i had for you. That was very uncalled for. Lemmy is a good guy you probably hurt is feelings by saying that stuff more then a cup of water would being thrown at some 1 would


----------



## Judazzz (Jan 13, 2003)

rbp3rbp3 said:


> Damn that was harsh eltwitcho, i just lost all repect i had for you. That was very uncalled for. Lemmy is a good guy you probably hurt is feelings by saying that stuff more then a cup of water would being thrown at some 1 would
> [snapback]1111256[/snapback]​


Let's not start all over again, please....


----------



## elTwitcho (Jun 22, 2004)

rbp3rbp3 said:


> Damn that was harsh eltwitcho, i just lost all repect i had for you. That was very uncalled for. Lemmy is a good guy you probably hurt is feelings by saying that stuff more then a cup of water would being thrown at some 1 would
> [snapback]1111256[/snapback]​


I'm ok with that, if you lost your respect for me after I said that, then your initial respect would have been based on a misunderstanding of where I stand on things and a false respect anyway. Sorry you feel that way, but sh*t happens.

Lemmywinks is not a good guy, a good guy doesn't go around throwing sh*t at people for kicks. That's not even a "decent guy", that's actually pretty low. But hey, it's already been covered for 4 pages now, I'm sure I don't have to explain it again.


----------

